
How Not to Become a Rockstar Programmer - vezycash
https://blog.codinghorror.com/how-not-to-become-a-rockstar-programmer/
======
bryanrasmussen
You don't become a better writer by writing either.

At any rate, where programming is concerned I knew a programmer once who was a
very decent tech writer but as a programmer overly verbose. The fact that he
would write 5-6 pages of gibberish to do what I did in half a page did not
improve his programming, and no matter how much he wrote he never became less
verbose.

on edit: removed extra 'is'

